# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الأمن العام

## معاذ ملحم

موقع مديرية الأمن العام  
الامن العام في سطور تاريخ وانجاز  
*. وصل سمو الأمير عبدالله بن الحسين طيب الله ثراه الى معان في11/تشرين الثاني عام 1920م ،وكان سموه قد وصل الى عمان في 2 آذار 1921 وعين في 11/4/1921 م أول حكومة أردنية برئاسة رشيد طليع وكان أول مدير للأمن العام علي خلقي باشا وعرف باسم مشاور الأمن والإنضباط ،وكانت قوة الأمن تتألف من قوة الدرك وكتيبة الدرك الاحتياط والكتيبة النظامية ، وقوة الهجانة .* 
*. في 10 آذار 1922 م بدل منصب مستشار الأمن والانضباط بمنصب مدير الأمن العام وعين رشدي الصفدي لهذا المنصب بدلا من علي خلقي .*
*. في عام 1927 م ألغيت وظيفة وكيل قائد الجيش ووظيفة أركان حرب الجيش واستبدلها بوظيفة مساعد قائد الجيش للأمن العام .*
*. في عام 1930م تم تجنيد عدد من رجال البدو لتشكيل قوة تحفظ الأمن في الصحراء ، وكان يرأسها كلوب باشا ويساعده القائم مقام عاهد السخن وعرفت هذه القوات باسم قوة البادية وانشيء لها أماكن ثابتة في كل من الاجفايف والأزرق والجفر والمفرق .*
*. بقي الأمن العام مرتبطا" ارتباطا" كليا" بالجيش لغاية عام 1956 م وكان يمارس مسؤولياته مساعداً" لقائد الجيش لشؤون الأمن العام وفي14 تموز من ذات العام 1956 م ثمَّ فصله عن الجيش وعين الفريق بهجت طبارة أول مدير للأمن العام وكان برتبة أمير لواء.*
*. في عام 1958 م تم تأسيس الأمن العام كشخصية اعتبارية مستقلة عن الجيش ، مرتبطة بوزارة الداخلية .*
*. في عام 1965 م صدر قانون الأمن العام رقم 38 لسنة 1965 م و الذي حدد الواجبات ونظم القوة.*
*. بعد صدور القانون انتهج الأمن العام سبيلا لتحقيق أهدافه والقيام بواجباته المتعددة ،*
*. وأن التنظيم ليس عملية جامدة فإنه يتطلب تجديدا" مستمرا" لمواجهة الظروف الاجتماعية والسياسية التي طرأت وتطرأ بين الحين والآخر .ويمكن النظر الى التنظيم النوعي لجهاز الأمن العام من خلال المراحل الرئيسية التالية:* 
*. المرحلة الأولى 1956م-1974م كان التنظيم في هذه المرحلة مماثلا" لتنظيم القوات المسلحة اعتمادا" على ان الوظيفة الشرطية تشبه الوظيفة العسكرية ،في كثير من النواحي التنظيمية والانضباطية ،وكان التنظيم يقوم على وجود مساعدين اثنين أحدهما للإدارة وآخر للعمليات واستمر الأمن العام جزءا من الجيش يرتبط به ارتباطا كاملا حتى عام 1956 حيث صدر القانون رقم (27) لسنة 1956 الذي تقرر به فصل قوات الأمن العام عن الجيش وتم الحاقها بوزارة الداخلية ثم أنشئت مديرية الأمن العام وعين الزعيم بهجت طبارة مديرا لها ، وكانت هذه المرحلة تشكل حجر الأساس لتاريخ الشرطة في الأردن سيما وأنها اشتملت على تشكيل وتنظيم جميع وحدات الأمن العام من حيث توفر الخدمات العامة والآليات والأجهزة اضافة الى اعداد موازنة خاصة بها ، وفي عام ( 1957 ) ونتيجة للأحداث التي شهدتها المملكة أعيد ربط الجهاز بالجيش واستمر حتى زوال الأسباب التي أوجبت اعادة الربط وكان ذلك في عام ( 1958) حيث صدر قانون رقــــــم ( 29 ) الذي يقضي بأعادة فصل الأمن العام وربطه مجددا بوزارة الداخلية .*
*ونتيجة للتطور وازدياد أعداد السكان أصبح هناك تسارعا في تطوير الجهاز واستقطاب الكفاءات العلمية والثقافية وتجنيدهم الأمر الذي استدعى تأسيس كلية متخصصة للشرطة تعنى بشؤون المجندين وتدريبهم فكانت كلية الشرطة الملكية التي رأت النور عام ( 1958 ) وكان الأهتمام منصبا على الدورات لإعداد وتأهيل المرتبات .*
*وخلال الأعوام ( 1962 – 1965 ) تم تشكيل الشرطة المتحركة التي أطلق عليها ( شرطة النجدة ) اضافة الى رفد الجهاز بالمباني ومديريات الشرطة وعدد من المخافر والمراكز الأمنية في مختلف مناطق المملكة .*
*وقد كان الأنجاز الأكبر والأهم في هذه الحقبة صدور قانون الأمن العام رقم (38) لسنـــــــــــة ( 1965 ) والذي تضمن تفصيلا لحقوق وواجبات القوة .*
*وفي سني السبعينات كان الأهتمام منصبا على رفع كفاءة منتسبي جهاز الأمن العام وتدريبهم علميا وعمليا فتم تطوير كلية العلوم الشرطية واستحداث مدرسة المستجدين ومدرسة تدريب الشرطة النسائية والتي أنشئت عام ( 1972 ) وضمت وقتها ( 6 ) فتيات فقط كان ذلك في (26/10/1972 ) حيث صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بالموافقة على اطلاق اسم معهد الأميرة بسمة لتدريب الشرطة النسائية .*
* المرحلة الثانية 1974 م -1985م* 
*بدأت هذه المرحلة على إثر إقرار الصيغة التنظيمية التي تمخض عنها المؤتمر الثاني لقادة الشرطة والأمن العرب الذي عقد في مدينة عمان في الفترة الواقعة بين 22-25/1974م وكان الهدف منها توحيد البنى التنظيمية لأجهزة الأمن في الدول العربية ، واشتمل التنظيم على ثلاثة مساعدين* 
*1. مساعد للشرطة الإدارية ويتبع له عدد من الوحدات .*
*2. مساعد للشرطة القضائية ويتبع له عدد من الوحدات .*
*3. مساعد للشرطة المعاونة ويتبع له عدد من الوحدات.*
*. المرحلة الثالثة 1986-1990م* 
*وجاء تنظيم هذه المرحلة لجهاز الأمن العام استجابة للتطورات التي حدثت ومتفقا" مع واجبات الشرطة ، واتسمت هذه المرحلة بمراجعة شاملة لتنظيم القوة وشملت جميع المستويات الأدارية ، وأصبح الهيكل التنظيمي لمديرية الأمن العام يشمل خمسة مساعدين وكان التركيزعلى العنصر البشري من أهم الأنجازات التي تحققت اذ أخذت قيادات الجهاز المتعاقبة في التركيز على المؤهل العلمي وأختيار الأكثر كفاءة وتميزا حتى أصبح غالبية ضباط الجهاز من حملة الشهادة الجامعية اضافة للتقنيات والأجهزة الفنية المتطورة والخطط والبرامج التدريبية وفتح قنوات الأتصال مع المعاهد العلمية في مختلف دول العالم .*
*. المرحلة الرابعة من 1990م-1992م* 
*بقي التنظيم خماسيا" لمديرية الأمن العام ، وإن كانت قد تغيرت تبعية بعض الإدارات والوحدات من مساعد الى مساعد آخر ،وقد استقر الوضع التنظيمي لمديرية الأمن العام واعتمد تنظيم موحد لجميع مديريات لشرطة والمراكز الأمنية التي تتبع لها لتتوافق والتطورات مع الأخذ بعين الأعتبار التشديد على تفعيل القوانين والأنظمة وضرورة مراعاة حرية الأفراد والوقوف بشدة في وجه المعتدين على حياة وأعراض وأموال الناس اضافة الى تبسيط الأجراءات وتقديم الخدمة الأمنية للمواطنين بشكل سريع وبأقل التكاليف والجهود ..* 
*. المرحلة الخامسة 1992م-2004م* 
*وقد شهدت هذه السنوات تطورا" في التنظيم والاستحداثات عمل جهاز الأمن العام على إيجاد وحدات تقوم بواجبات كافة لمواكبة المستجدات وكان من أبرزها :* 
*المعهد المروري الأردنـــــــــي :*
*بتاريخ ( 6/2/1996م) تم استحداث المعهد المروري الأردني وذلك لإجراء الدراسات والبحوث المرورية وتأهيل العاملين في مجال المرور .*
*إدارة حماية الأسرة:*
*استحداث إدارة حماية الأسرة اعتبارا من (2/11/ 1999م) و تنتشر أقسامها في العديد من المحافظات و تحدد اختصاصها بالتحقيق في الجرائم الواقعة على النساء والأطفال وإجراء الدراسات والبحوث المتعلقة بظاهرة العنف الأسري و تلقي بلاغات حالات العنف الأسري على الرقم المجاني (111) ضمن محافظة العاصمة حرصا من سياسة الجهاز على ايلاء الأسرة الأردنية العناية الكاملة باعتبارها اللبنة الأساسية في التركيبة الاجتماعية التي تشكل المجتمع.*
*مركز إصلاح وتأهيل النساء :*
*إنشاء مركز إصلاح وتأهيل النساء في منطقة الجويدة ،وتم تجهيز هذا المركز بكافة المرافق الحديثة اللازمة اعتبارا" من (24/6/2000م) .*
*متحف الأمن العام:*
*تم أنشاء متحف الأمن العام عام 2000م في مدينة الأزرق على مساحة تبلغ 7650م2 ليعكس الصورة المشرقة التي وصل إليها جهاز الأمن العام عبر مراحله المختلفة في فترات تشكيل الامارة ، وما تلاها الى الاستقلال ، وحتى عهد النهضة .*
*موسيقات الشرطة النسائية -:* 
*حرصا" من جهاز المن العام على تطوير اداء الشرطة النسائية وتنويع انشطتها والخروج عن الروتين المعروف لواجباتها ، تم تشكيل فرقة موسيقات الشرطة النسائية في العام 2000م الى جانب مشاركاتها الداخلية المتعددة ،فقد كان لها عدة مشاركات خارجية ،منها المشاركة في فعاليات الاسبوع الثقافي العربي في جمهورية المانيا الاتحادية / ولاية سكوينا خلال الفترة من 20/8/2003مولغاية 1/9/2003م .* 
*. المرحلة السادسة 2005م ولغاية الآن* 
*شهدت هذه المرحلة العديد من التطورات والأنجازات على المستوى الإداري والعملي لمواكبة التطورات والمتغيرات والتي على ضوءها تم تقسيم المملكة الى خمسة اقاليم امنية تتبع لمدير الامن العام والتي جاءت حسب الاهمية الجغرافية والاقتصادية والحيوية لتضم مديريات الشرطة القديمة والمستحدثة اضافة الى العديد من الأستحداثات كان من أبرزها :* 
*الأقالـــــــــــيم :*
*استجابة للإرادة الملكية السامية بتقسيم المملكة الى أقاليم الأمر الذي استدعى الى إعادة هيكلة جهاز الأمن العام بما ينسجم والتوجيهات الملكية السامية بهدف البعد عن المركزية في اتخاذ القرار ، والعمل على التخطيط الاستراتيجي المدروس ورسما للسياسات العامة لجهاز الأمن العام من خلال واجبات هذا الأقاليم ، وقد قسمت المملكة الى قيادات أمن الأقاليم التالية واتبع لها مديريات شرطة البعض منها كان قديما" والآخر تم استحداثه :*
*- قيادة أمن إقليم العاصمة ...... وتضم ثلاث مديريات شرطة مستحدثة بدل المديرتين السابقتين (العاصمة والضواحي) وهي مديريات شرطة شمال عمان ووسط عمان وجنوب عمان والتي تم استحداثها في عام 2005م .*
*- قيادة أمن إقليم الوسط وتشمل مديريات شرطة الزرقاء والرصيفة التي تم استحدثها عام 2004م والبلقاء ، مادبا .*
*- قيادة أمن إقليم الشمال :وتشمل مديريات شرطة اربد، الرمثا ، المفرق، جرش ، عجلون ‘ غرب اربد والتي افتتحت في عام 2006م .*
*- قيادة أمن إقليم الجنوب: وتضم كل من مديريات شرطة الكرك ومعان والطفيلة والبتراء التي افتتحت في عام 2006م .*
*- قيادة أمن إقليم العقبة: وقد أفردت هذه القيادة للأهمية الاقتصادية لهذه المنطقة الاقتصادية الخاصة .*
*ويستمر الجهاز تحقيقا لمبدأ الانفتاح الأمني الشامل إلى التوسع في نشر الرقعة الأمنية و توفير خدمات أمنية متكاملة لكافة المناطق في المملكة من خلال مديريات الشرطة وفتح المزيد من المراكز الأمنية الجديدة و يطمح أن تشكل هذه المديريات وحدات أمنية متميزة ضمن مناطق ذات أهمية جغرافية و سكانية و اقتصادية و سياحية للوصول إلى المواطنين و تقريب المسافات عليهم و الاستجابة لحاجاتهم للوصول إلى تحقيق تواجد أمني مختص يتابع شكاوى المواطنين و يسهم في إشاعة الأمان و الاستقرار.*
*المكتــــــــــــــــب الإعلامــــــــــــــــــــــي :* 
*لقد ارتأت مديرية الأمن العام ونظراً لما للأعلام المتخصص من دور في التعامل مع الأحداث المتسارعة التي يشهدها عالمنا المعاصر ، إنشاء المكتب الإعلامي الذي تم استحداثه عام 2005م ويتبع لإدارة العلاقات العامة والتوجيه المعنوي والذي كان من أبرز مهامه التعامل مع الأحداث الخاصة بالأمن العام والتي تهم الرأي العام ..... وتوفير قاعدة معلومات خاصة بالإعلاميين للتسهيل عليهم في الوصول للمعلومة المناسبة عن الأحداث المختلفة ، وبأقصر الطرق وأسرعها ، وكان الهدف الأسمى بناء جسور الثقة مع الجسم الإعلامي لتحفيزه على التعاون بما يخدم المصلحة الوطنية العليا .*
*وحدة أمن وتشجيع الاستثمــــــــــار :*
*بناء" على التوجيهات الملكية بإبراز وتفعيل دور الأمن العام في مجال تشجيع الاستثمار تم استحداث هذه الوحدة بتاريخ 1/10/2005 م لتقديم الخدمات الأمنية المختلفة للمستثمرين بدءا" من الموافقات الأمنية والتراخيص وانتهاء" بمتابعة شؤون المستثمرين في المملكة سواء تعلقت باشخاصهم أو عوائلهم او استثماراتهم .*
*وقد تم ربط هذه الوحدة بإدارة الأمن الوقائي لتفعيل دورها بشكل يلبي احتياجات المستثمرين ويمكنها من الاستفادة من الامكانيات المادية والبشرية لإدارة الأمن الوقائي .*
*الأكـــــــــواخ الأمــــــــــنية :* 
*تم استحداث عدد من الأكواخ الأمنية خلال العام 2005م بهدف زيادة التواجد الأمني وبث روح الطمأنينة في نفوس المواطنين وتقديم الخدمة لهم بالسرعة الممكنة ، وتسعى مديرية الأمن العام الى تغطية كافة محافظات المملكة بتلك الاكواخ الأمنية وخاصة في المناطق المكتظة بالسكان والحركة المرورية وفي الاسواق التجاريــــــة وقد لاقت هذه الأكواخ استحسان وارتياح المواطنين وساهمت في تقريب المسافات بين المواطنين ورجال الأمن بما يخدم معادلة الأمن والاستقرار في المجتمع .*
*المحطات الأمنيـــــــــــــــــة :*
*استحدثت في العام 2005م وهي عبارة عن نقاط امنية متقدمة حديثة تنتشر على الطرق الخارجية وتهدف الى نشر الامن والطمأنينة بين مستخدمي هذه الطرق من المواطنين والسياح والزوار ، كما تقوم هذه المحطات بتقديم الخدمات والمساعدات الانسانية وخدمـــــة الطوارئ (( اسعاف. انقاذ.اطفاء )) .*
*إذاعــــــــــــــــة أمـــــــــــــن FM:*
*لقد كان إنجاز إذاعة الأمن العام ( راديو أمـــــــــــــن FM ) لتكون مرحلة جديدة من مراحل تطوير بناء العلاقة الأكيدة بين جهاز الأمن العام و ليكون المواطن شريكا" فاعلا" للجهاز ولتعميق مفهوم الأمن للجميع والتي تبث عبر تردد 89.5 غايتها نشر التوعية الأمنية للمواطنين والتفاعل مع آرائهم و اقتراحاتهم وترسيخ المفاهيم الأمنية لديهم بصورة شفافة وأسلوب متميز يخلق ثقة دائمة و يؤسس لشراكة حقيقية.* 
*جنــــــاح الأمـــــــــن العـــــــام الجــــــــوي :* 
*كان تأسيس الجناح الجوي للأمن العام في عام 1988 م تم تزويده بثلاث طائرات ما زالت تعمل لغاية الآن ، وضمت الخطة التطويرية للأمن العام وبناء" على التوجيهات الملكية السامية فقد أمر جلالة القائد الاعلى الملك عبد الله الثاني بتزويد جهاز الأمن العام بأربع طائرات هيلوكبتر حديثة دعما" للدور الذي يقوم به الأمن العام في تقديم الخدمات الشرطية للوطن والمواطن ،وبما يضاهي احدث الدول في العالم.*
*وتمتاز هذه الطائرات بصغر حجمها وكفاءة فعاليتها ، وتعدد مهامها وقدرتها على العمل في مختلف الظروف الجوية وعلى مدار الساعة وذلك لاستخدامها للأجهزة المتطورة في الاتصالات والملاحة .*
*إدارة الشرطة البيئية :*
*لم يعد مفهوم الأمن يقتصر على الدور التقليدي بل أخذت مديرية الأمن العام على عاتقها السعي إلى توفير الأمن بمفهومه الشامل للمواطنين وأصبحت المنظومة الأمنية تستوعب مجالات الحياة كافة أي الأمن الجنائي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي والسياسي والثقافي والبيئي . وتنفيذاً للتوجيهات الملكية السامية الداعية الى تنسيق الجهود بين الوزارات والدوائر المختصة من أجل الحفاظ على مقدرات الوطن ومكتسباته والتي من ركائزها الأساسية البيئة بمكوناتهـــــــا وتوقيع الأردن على المعاهدات والاتفاقات الدولية المتعلقة بحماية البيئة وإنطلاقاً من سياسية الحكومة الأردنية الرامية الى اداء دور فاعل في مختلف المجالات والصعد ، فقد ترجمت هذه التوجيهات الى استحداث إدارة الشرطة البيئية وتأتي فلسفة استحداث الشرطة البيئية كتوجه وطني لحماية الوضع البيئي في الأردن ، ووضع حد للانتهاكات البيئية بجميع مجالاتها (الهواء الماء ، التربة ، التنوع الحيوي ) إضافة الى تزايد الملوثات والتي أصبحت آثارها تظهر وبشكل مباشر على الوضع الصحي للمواطنين بشكل عام .*
*قيادة قوات الأمن الخاصة :*
*وقد كان من أبرز ملامح التنظيم الجديد لمديرية الأمن العام استحداث قيادة قوات الأمن الخاصة والتي تضم أربعة ألوية إضافة لوحدة الأمن (14) وتشمل هذه الالوية على مجموعة من الكتائب وتعتبر هذه الوحدات من أكثر الوحدات تدريباً وتجهيزاً نظراً لطبيعة المهام التي تقوم بها.*
*مدينة الملك عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين التدريبية :*
*قام جهاز الأمن العام بتطوير سياسته ضمن محوري التجنيد والتدريب بالاستمرار في تجنيد العديد من شباب وشابات الوطن من حملة الشهادات الجامعية المختلفة والدبلوم والثانوية العامة لصهرهم في بوتقة الأمن العام إيمانا بأهمية التعليم المتنوع والمتخصص لمواكبة التطور العلمي الذي يشهده عالم الجريمة بشقيه الوقائي والجرمي و ارتباط هذا المحور مع محور التدريب و التأهيل بعقد دورات متخصصة محليا ودوليا لمنتسبي الجهاز وتزويدهم بأحدث النظريات الشرطيه العالمية وكذلك الاهتمام الكامل بتطوير أساليب التدريب والتأهيل لرفع مستوى منتسبي الجهاز وصقل مهاراتهم وكفاءاتهم حيث تم تحديث السياسات التدريبية المتبعة والمناهج التعليمية النظرية والتطبيقية لتتلاءم وكافة المتطلبات الأمنية وتلبي احتياجاتها بالكامل حيث تم بتاريــــــــــــــــــــــخ ( 2/5/2007 ) افتتاح مدينة الملك عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين التدريبية في الموقر التي تعد مركزا تدريبيا شاملا لمرتبات الأمن العام ضباطاً وأفرادا تضم خمسة منشآت تدريبية هي مدرسة تأهيل الضباط و مدرسة الأمير غازي بن محمد لتدريب ضباط الصف ومدرسة الأمير حسين بن عبد الله لتدريب الشرطة المستجدين و معهد اللغات و الحاسوب و مركز العلوم الأمنية و الجنائية و اتبع للمدينة التدريبية معهد تدريب الشرطة النسائية.*
*مراكز الأصلاح والتأهيل* 
*ان النظرة الإنسانية في تغيير مفهوم فرض العقوبات إلى التأهيل و إصلاح السلوكيات بالتوجيه استوجب إغلاق مركز إصلاح و تأهيل الجفر لقصوره عن مواكبة المفاهيم الحديثة للمؤسسات العقابية و التوجيه بتطوير المراكز الحالية و إنشاء مراكز جديدة مزودة بأحدث التجهيزات الفنية و الإدارية بما يجعل مفهوم الإصلاح ملموسا في من يقضون أحكاما في تلك المراكز لذلك وانسجاما مع السياسة الإصلاحية الحديثة لمراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل فقد تم توسعتها وإعادة صيانتها و افتتح مركز إصلاحي حديث في منطقة الموقر /شرق العاصمة و بدأ باستيعاب النزلاء بسعة (1000) نزيل ويجري الآن بناء مركز آخر في منطقة أم اللولو/محافظة المفرق و هذه المراكز تم تزويدها بصالات انتظار مكيفه للزوار وقاعة للزيارة تحوي كافة متطلبات المراكز الاصلاحيه النموذجية , كما وتم واستحداث قاعات خلوه للمحامين وموكليهم من النزلاء للتباحث فيما بينهم ولوقت كاف وقاعة للزوار مزوده بكافة وسائل الراحة للتسهيل على زوار النزلاء ومركز صحي نموذجي في مركز إصلاح وتأهيل الجويدة أضافه لإنشاء قاعة محاكمات تخفيفا على النزلاء ولتسهيل إجراءات نقلهم وتأمين الحماية اللازمة لهم ، كما ووقع الأمن العام اتفاقيه مع المؤسسة العامة للضمان الاجتماعي تهدف إلى شمول نزلاء مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل ممن تنطبق عليهم الشروط بمظلة الضمان الاجتماعي يقوم الأمن العام من خلالها بدفع ما يترتب على هؤلاء النزلاء من مبالغ مالية إلى مؤسسة الضمان الاجتماعي بحيث يجد هذا النزيل بعد انقضاء مدة محكوميته مبلغا من المال يمكنه من إعالة نفسه وأسرته وبدء حياة جديدة يكون فيها مواطنا ايجابيا منتجا.* 
*مكتب المظالم وحقوق الانسان :*
*تم انشاء مكتب المظالم وحقوق الإنسا ن بتاريخ 21/7/2005م بهدف التحقق من سلامة الإجراءات الشرطية وحسن تنفيذها بروح العدالة والمساواة بين المواطنين وضمان عدم المساس بحرياتهم وحقوقهم الشخصية التي كفلها الدستور ، واعطاء صورة حضارية عن جهاز الأمن العام ، وحماية أفراده من الشكاوي الكيدية ، وتعميق الروابط مع مؤسسات المجتمع المحلي الرسمية وغير الرسمية بما يخدم رسالة الأمن العام .*
*مركز الدراسات الأستراتيجية الأمنية :*
*إدراكاً من جهاز الأمن العام للتحولات الإجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية الهائلة التي تمر من حيث زيادة معدلات الجريمة وتنوع اشكالها ، وبروز ظواهر أمنية لم تكن معروفة من قبل ، كالعنف والإرهاب وجرائم الحاسوب وجرائم البيئة والجريمة المنظمة ، كل ذلك جعل من الضروري توظيف مخرجات البحث العلمي والإهتمام به ليصبح مرشداً للتخطيط والاستراتيجيات الأمنية والوظيفة.*
*كما اقتضى ذلك تحديث آليات البحث العلمي وتطوير نظم المعلومات الأمنية وإبتكار أساليب التنبؤ واستشراف الأحداث ، وفتح قنوات التعاون وتبادل المعرفة تحسباً للمشكلات الأمنية العابرة للحدود الوطنية .*
*وإيماناً بأهمية البحث العلمي في مجال الأمن بمفهومه الشامل ، وإنسجاماً مع الدور الذي تضطلع به مديرية الأمن العام في تأصيل العلوم الأمنية وترسيخ مفهوم الأمن الشامل ، انطلقت فكرة تأسيس مركز الدراسات الإستراتيجية الأمنية ليكون تنظيماً أكاديمياً مستقلاً يعنى بالبحث العلمي الأمني على المستوى الوطني وربطه بمستجدات المعارف الإستراتيجية والأمنية والإقليمية والدولية حيث استحدث المركز بتاريخ 9/2/2006 .* 
*ادارة ترخيص السواقين والمركبات :*
*شاركت إدارة ترخيص السواقين والمركبات الحائزة على الجائزة الذهبية في جائزة الملك عبد الله الثاني للتميزوالشفافية وهي ارفع جائزة على مستوى المملكة اضافة الى تنفيذ نظام لوحات أرقام المركبات الجديد والذي تم البدء به بتاريخ 29/4/2007، وتستمر الإدارة بتنفيذ مشروع حوسبة الفحص النظري لطالبي رخص القيادة بهدف توفير عاملي السرعة والدقة في إجراء الفحص النظري وتحسين فعاليات الضبط والرقابة عليها لضمان الموضوعية والشفافية والعدالة لجميع المتقدمين لهذا الفحص لعدم امكانيه أي تدخل للعنصر البشري في أي من مراحل الفحص .* 
*ادارة المشتريات :* 
*ونظرا لطبيعة التجدد المستمر في ظروف العمل الأمني و ما يقتضيه ذلك من ضرورة لتسريع الأداء و الحصول و بشكل سريع و مستمر للحصول على الآليات والأدوات والمعدات والأجهزة الفنية اللازمة لإدامة العمل الشرطي بصورة احترافية تمكن رجل الأمن من أداء واجباته على الوجه الأكمل فقد تم استحداث ادارة المشتريات كوحدة إدارية مستقلة واجبها تنفيذ السياسة الشرائية لمديرية الأمن العام و القائمة على تزويد الأمن العام بكافة احتياجاته وبأفضل المواصفات توفيرا ً للجهد والوقت وتسريعا ً في الحصول على كل ما هو ضروري و ضبطا ً للعمليات الشرائية من خلال جهة واحدة بما يحفظ حقوق الموردين و يسهل معاملاتهم.* 
 

منقوول عن موقع الامن العام

----------


## ajluni top

عاش الامن وعاش ابو حسين

وعاش معاذ كمان :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يعطيهم العافيه 
والله زلام 
الله يخليهم للوطن 
وحمايه هالوطن الرائع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_الله يعطيهم العافيه 
والله زلام 
الله يخليهم للوطن 
وحمايه هالوطن الرائع
_


 شكرا يا محمد على المرور 

والله يخليلنا نشامى الوطن  نشامى العين الساهره 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_عاش الامن وعاش ابو حسين

وعاش معاذ كمان
_


 تسلم يا باشا

----------

